# 922 to Hopper with Sling



## big boot

I've had a 922 for about 2 years now. I use the sling feature sometimes. Would like the hopper feature too, so I decided to go with the new hopper with sling Did not have much trouble with the 922. It seems to take several times of rebooting from a reset before it works, but other than that and a few lost recordings along the way, it has worked pretty well. 

From searching the forums it looks like I will have to manually setup the timers on the new box. I am hoping to transfer all my recordings from EHD to the new box though. Install is scheduled for Monday.


----------



## some guy

big boot;3164423 said:


> I've had a 922 for about 2 years now. I use the sling feature sometimes. Would like the hopper feature too, so I decided to go with the new hopper with sling Did not have much trouble with the 922. It seems to take several times of rebooting from a reset before it works, but other than that and a few lost recordings along the way, it has worked pretty well.
> 
> From searching the forums it looks like I will have to manually setup the timers on the new box. I am hoping to transfer all my recordings from EHD to the new box though. Install is scheduled for Monday.


I have never Been able to transfer settings and timers from a 922 to a hopper but you can try something I forgot to. I used the 32.0 re toe to transfer and it didn't work. Take your new 40.0 remote and pair to 922 using system info. Once paired, press and hold zero to back up the settings into the 40.0 remote. Then take the remote to the hopper, press and hold zero then restore. Hopefully by using a 40.0 the transfer will work. I'm guessing it will show failed on the restore but it's worth a shot.


----------



## big boot

Thanks some guy, I will give that a try.


----------

